# Fostering for the Cockapoo Owners Club



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Some of you already know that I came back from the Cockapoo Games with a couple of extra Cockapoos last weekend. I am fostering Heidi and Amber for the Owners club and we have potential homes lined up once they have been fully assessed. They will be with me for a minimum of two weeks as it can take this amount of time for a dogs character to start to show and for me to have seen how they react to experiences like cats, children etc. Once I have got to know the girls properly then they will go to their new home. As they are sisters I will be keeping them together. 

Anyway, they are very beautiful, gentle and loving girls but very agile and athletic when out and about. They could potentially make great agility dogs! I will update you all on their progress. 

Here are the beautiful girls....


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Well done Sarah - I am sure they will find lovely forever homes very soon.
H x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done Sarah, that's quite a big undertaking to have two extra 'poos even if just for a couple of weeks or so. What do Daisy and Millie make of them?

Amber and Heidi are indeed beautiful girls and the new owner will be very lucky.

S xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good for you Sarah.They look really settled.I hope the rehoming process goes well.four poos you might end up extending your brood


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful girls who will be a great asset to any family - well done to you Sarah for fostering them - you are one in a billion  xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

They are very sweet Sarah, and must look lovely with Daisy and Millie


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Well done Sarah, that's quite a big undertaking to have two extra 'poos even if just for a couple of weeks or so. What do Daisy and Millie make of them?
> 
> Amber and Heidi are indeed beautiful girls and the new owner will be very lucky.
> 
> S xx


Millie and Daisy have always been great with other dogs so the four of them are getting on well. The new owner will be very lucky. 



wilfiboy said:


> Good for you Sarah.They look really settled.I hope the rehoming process goes well.four poos you might end up extending your brood


Thanks Karen, I wont be extending my family though. Two dogs is just fine for me  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW! you sure have a full house at the moment!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I do! It can sometimes get a bit noisy! It only takes Daisy to bark at something and they all copy! This morning I was stood outside my house chatting to a neighbour and they were all up at the window barking with excitement and then started howling!  A true pack of poos! 

They are all curled up asleep at the moment....peace


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

how on earth are you walking them all?
well done though


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Amber and Heidi are gorgeous.
Here's hoping you find the right home for them soon.
Just as well there's people like you around Sarah, doing an amazing job xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lilies said:


> how on earth are you walking them all?
> well done though


Amber and Heidi have had restricted lead walks as they have been spayed. They will be off lead for the first time tomorrow  . I have a very helpful daughter and we manage the walks between us no problem.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*Video!*

A short video of the girls playing


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great video, you can tell just be watching that that they definitely need to be homed together. They look like smashing dogs xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fantastic video... Can I just say that whoever threw the ball has an amazing 

throw on them !!!  

I'm RUBBISH without a thrower thingy  

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Great video, you can tell just be watching that that they definitely need to be homed together. They look like smashing dogs xx


Thank you. They are very close and even curl up together sometimes on the sofa. I could never have seperated them! 



mairi1 said:


> Fantastic video... Can I just say that whoever threw the ball has an amazing
> 
> throw on them !!!
> 
> ...


That is my eldest daughter  . She is in great demand on the rounders team! I am also a rubbish thrower and have to use the throwy ball thingy aswell!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*Photo update!*

Snuggly 'poos this evening!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Very cute girls ... they will make their new family very happy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhhh they luuuuvvv each other sooo much, do they always get on Sarah xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhhhh they luuuuvvv each other sooo much, do they always get on Sarah xx


Yes, brilliantly! They do there own thing aswell but they are so alike it is amazing!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sarah your dog walks must be great .. 2 black and 2 cream .. wonderful


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Snuggly 'poos this evening!


Awww that's so cute ... two peas in a pod! x


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

I have resisted looking at this thread and I now have tears in my eyes seeing our beautiful girls and watching that video - so many memories flooding back!

Sarah is a person who is very dear to us both as is Annabel. Thank you again for being a wonderful person looking after the girls Sarah and we both know they will go to an equally fantastic home and be loved.

If only, if only our circumstances were different....

Right, stiff upper lip and be brave they are enjoying themselves and look fab....new owners you are very, very lucky!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sending you much love John xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you John, we are nearly there now as you know and they will have a wonderful new life. I will keep you informed as promised. Sending lots of love to you both and I apologise for the thread upsetting you. xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sezra said:


> Thank you John, we are nearly there now as you know and they will have a wonderful new life. I will keep you informed as promised. Sending lots of love to you both and I apologise for the thread upsetting you. xx


It's bound to be an emotional time John but must be very reassuring to know and be able to see how well the girls are doing, and a comfort to know that they will adjust easily into their new home together :hug::hug:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thinking of you John, must be really hard for you, but well done Sarah, what a fantastic job you are doing. At least you both have the girl's best interest at heart.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> It's bound to be an emotional time John but must be very reassuring to know and be able to see how well the girls are doing, and a comfort to know that they will adjust easily into their new home together :hug::hug:


Yes very reassuring indeed and made especially so by Sarah and Annabel. It was great seeing the girls running around like headless chickens , again! and to see them curled up together; again! You can tell they are happy and that is so comforting to us.....

Thanks everyone and that includes you Sarah


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*A new home for Amber and Heidi!*

I am so pleased to update this thread with some lovely news. 

I met a very lovely family last weekend who were very interested in adopting the girls and yesterday they passed their homecheck with flying colours . This afternoon I had the pleasure of seeing Amber and Heidi head off to their new home, although I shed a tear as I waved them off and still feel a bit sad now. It was mixed emotions for me, we loved the girls, they are fabulous dogs with super natures and boundless energy when out and about. Perfect pets! So we were sad but I also felt the excitement of the family and remembered the thrill of bringing Daisy home and getting Millie. So a day of mixed emotions but overall a very happy one all round.

John, I hope you can now feel assured that although a hard decision was made the girls will be happy and have a great new life. :hug:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

That's fantastic news Sarah 

xxxx


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I am so pleased to update this thread with some lovely news.
> 
> I met a very lovely family last weekend who were very interested in adopting the girls and yesterday they passed their homecheck with flying colours . This afternoon I had the pleasure of seeing Amber and Heidi head off to their new home, although I shed a tear as I waved them off and still feel a bit sad now. It was mixed emotions for me, we loved the girls, they are fabulous dogs with super natures and boundless energy when out and about. Perfect pets! So we were sad but I also felt the excitement of the family and remembered the thrill of bringing Daisy home and getting Millie. So a day of mixed emotions but overall a very happy one all round.
> 
> John, I hope you can now feel assured that although a hard decision was made the girls will be happy and have a great new life. :hug:


We are so pleased they have a new forever home and we know they will be cared for as we know you wouldnt let them go otherwise Sarah!

Thanks a million for being so caring and looking after them and doing all you have to make their transition easy for thme. Love to you and Annabel and keep up the good work!

John & Sue...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Extremely moved for ALL involved xxxxxxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Great News - Well Done Sarah what a lovely outcome for all involved.

Stephen x


----------



## NTochel (Oct 3, 2012)

What a lovely story....


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What a fantastic outcome .... well done Sarah and Annabel!  x


----------

